# Ultramarine Centurion Devastators painted in second edition colours



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I was blown away when I first saw the Centurions. I space marine wearing a warsuit was just too awesome. The models are a little stumpy straight out of the box so I added a spacer to the waists to lift them up a bit. I also chopped the legs at the hip to create striding poses so they don't look as static.

Having painted the entire 4th and 1st company and half of the scout company, I feel it's time to start a new company. I really like the fluff for the 2nd company but find the paint job lacking. As a compromise I decided to go full retro and paint them like the the old 2nd edition marines. 

Oh and here's the all important comparison shot. 










Loads more pics over on the blog I contribute to. http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/showcase-ultramarine-centurion.html#comment-form


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Excellent paint job - It really gives them the depth and finesse that they deserve.

However, being a complete newbie in the world of 40k (Started last year) what are the main differences between the 2nd and 6th edition pant theme?


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Nordicus said:


> Excellent paint job - It really gives them the depth and finesse that they deserve.
> 
> However, being a complete newbie in the world of 40k (Started last year) what are the main differences between the 2nd and 6th edition pant theme?



Second Edition marines from the early 1990s looked like this...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like these, a good clean paintjob as usual.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow Gareth, very nice. I think the spacer worked really well with the leftmost centurion, it really makes the suit look more exo-skeletal rather than like a tank balanced on its nose. I think the centre and right ones would have looked best with a couple more mm on the spacer though.

Painting wise, you are a master. I am tremendously impressed, and I particularly like that gentle weathering you've done on the feet and lower legs and the highlighting from an overhead light source, it's worked very well. The massy non-metal adornments also look very good, I'd imagine it's almost a forgotten technique getting them to that standard.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

As someone who cut their 40k teeth in the RT and 2ed era, that color scheme is what I think of when I hear Ultramarines. I love it, great work.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> As someone who cut their 40k teeth in the RT and 2ed era, that color scheme is what I think of when I hear Ultramarines. I love it, great work.



Same here to me that is the Ultramarine look nicely done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good. Nice to see some of these out in the wild.


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the retro colors. Good job.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've gone from hating the models to desperate to get some in the course of a month - amazing what a great paint job can do for a model's image.

Loving the retro scheme, especially the hazard paint cables - great work!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on those Centurions :so_happy:

Have a +1 Cookie


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hate those minis I really do but those sutble conversions you have done have made them that little bit more bearable. I do however really like the color scheme. Takes me back to when I first started!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent painting on the centurions, I hate the models myself but you have done a wonderful job, +rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The image I like most in this post is actually the one displaying the size increases in the models.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I initially hated these models, but this is the second post on here in a week that has helped redeem them in my eyes. So much so I might just have to buy a box and wolf them up a bit. +rep.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Urgh... that second edition razorback. The red is awful. I was new to the hobby in 3rd edition when the SM already had their codex, so all of that red is before my time. I remember the red gun casings but not used so liberally on tank turrets like that


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gods yes, 2nd Ed was more a case of "In the slightly murky future, war materiel is painted in bright colours and chortled at by mildly amused gods...>"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Gods yes, 2nd Ed was more a case of "In the slightly murky future, war materiel is painted in bright colours and chortled at by mildly amused gods...>"


QFT. Can't forget the Calgar sitting on the john/loo with his stuff on stands next to him. And that was what you used in the game. 

The only thing that gets me about these models is for chunky the legs look. Leaner or wider hips would help some. The waist mod did help their appearance quite a bit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aah, yes. Calgar on his Battle-Potty :laugh:


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Really like the cents, and I saw your army in white dwarf it is super cool.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

revilo44 said:


> Really like the cents, and I saw your army in white dwarf it is super cool.



Thanks. Glad you liked it


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gareth, your ability to model and paint never ceases to amaze me. I hope in due time to have your level of skill.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love how you took models that seem like a walker standing around pointing and turned them into dynamic machines of death. and the Retro Scheme is amazing. +1 for you.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice clean paint job; great job on the pose modifications.

By the gods, though, those are some massive models! :shok: Almost as tall as a dread!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive work as allways gareth, but in my eyes even your superhuman skills cannot redeem the centurions. Fantastic paint work but the sculps are still awful.


----------

